# Audi lead South African Championship!



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The past weekend saw round 6 of the Bridgestone South African Production car championship. 
Well after the disqualification of one Audi driver and one Nissan driver at the last round the title fight is now very close. At round 6 Audis won both races. Race 1 with Johan Fourie #14 and race two with Michael Stephen #4. But Michael got a black flag because his car was apparently dropping oil out of its exhaust. He ignored the flag and went on to win but was disqualified. But he got the win after a succesful protest by the Terry Moss Racing team. His team mate Shaun Watson-Smith now leads the championship in his Terry Moss racing Audi. This is the first time Audi has lead the points standings in a racing series in South Africa since 1996.
Johan Fourie MD Transport VMP Audi A4 3.2 Quattro #14 (race 1 winner)








Michael Stephen Engen Xtreme Terry Moss Racing Audi A4 3.2 Quattro #4 (race 2 winner)








Shaun Watson-Smith Engen Xtreme Terry Moss Racing Audi A4 3.2 Quattro #6 (new championships leader







)


----------

